# Chess Table (First attempt with no plans)



## pjsmithres (Jul 11, 2012)

*reply*

Send reply to PM if interested


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Very nice work. how thick is the table? How thick is the chess board? You're not worried about cracking from seasonable movement of the wood?


----------



## pjsmithres (Jul 11, 2012)

*chess*

table top is 4/4 Mahogany with 3 1/2 sides.
squares are 1/8 strong and glued in pretty well.
Wood inlays haven't shifed in the past.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautiful wood----

Sadly,There is a very small market for hand crafted furniture--

Breaking into that little niche is very difficult--Beautiful work---


----------



## garethcooper9 (Jul 2, 2012)

The chess table is great. I really like it. I've got no idea how is the market for that kind of things but I guess people don't buy one of these every day. Good luck.


----------

